# carbonation of Pee



## Duster (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok Guys, before I spend a couple hundred bucks on equipment I will not use very often I thought I would pose a question to you all for one last opinion.
I really want to carbonate my pee and put it into 12 oz bottles. 
I thought about secondary fermentation to naturally carbonate it however I can not seem to figure a way to keep the SG around 1.020 or so for a desired sweetness level. Lemonade without sugar just don't sound good.
I have thought of ways to cheat the system by adding dry Ice to the bottle before capping but after watching a few you tube videos gone wrong I think I'll leave this idea to the idiots. I have thought about Fizzies tablets or alka seltzer however the sodium dose they deliver would not at all be desirable
I have thought of the home brew Tap a Draft systems however I am concerned that the volume of CO2 I would need to do 5 gallons of uncarbonated pee when purchased in those little 16 gram canisters would pay for a kegging system. Not to mention the valve on these are only rated for 15 psi.
Lastly, I called my LHBS to see if they would rent a CO2 tank and regulators if I purchased a used Corney keg. No Luck!
so can Wine Making Talk help me out? Is there an inexpensive way to carbonate wine while still being able to back sweeten without a kegging setup?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 27, 2011)

Kids got me a soda machine. I carbonated a cran. Lime. Skeeter pee. It was awesome. I think a Cornelius keg would be your best way. Others can help you on here soon.


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2011)

Corny keg and a tap system, you will not go wrong. We kegged a skeeter pee for Memorial weekend. We have a camp that we go to with about 10 family and friends and we drank the whole 5 gallons.

Once you get a tap system going, you will start to think about kegging other wines, I am now lookinf for more corny kegs, so I can keg another sp and I want to keg a Moscoto's.


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought an ISI soda siphon. Works well but it's only 1 liter at a time.

I'd love to get a keg system but the other half would kill me right now.


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I bought an ISI soda siphon. Works well but it's only 1 liter at a time.
> 
> I'd love to get a keg system but the other half would kill me right now.



You need to carbonate a bottle of skeeter pee and have her drink that, once she drinks that, she will be going out and buying you that keg system.


----------



## blank1911 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have never made SP but I recently put together a kegerator for my beer brewing and they are really easy and less expensive if you build it yourself. Find an old fridge that is working and free (they are everywhere if you look hard enough) and check out some online tutorials and your rolling. I will never bottle beer again, and when I make my first attempt at SP (this week) it will be kegged. Dont worry about not being able to share, that's why they make growlers!


----------



## clifton (Jan 26, 2012)

I recommend kegging. However, if you can't afford it you can get carbonated pee by back sweetening, bottling, letting it carbonate, and then pasteurizing. I've never done it because I keg, but there is information out there. Try looking on HBT.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey, it's great to hear that Skeeter Pee is good when carbonated. I was wondering about that. I've got my first batch going now, and I'd rather keg it than bottle it. Even if I keg it and carbonate it, I'll bottle some still for the sake of comparison.

To those of you who keg it, how many volumes of CO2 do you target? Is it better with a light to moderate carbonation (under 2.6) or lots of carbonation (2.6 to 3.5 or so)? Also, what temperature do you like to serve it at?

http://www.kegerators.com/carbonation-table.php


----------

